# اللهجة العراقية: وفه



## makala

- ما معنى العبارة-ظل راعي وفه
في هذا الاطار


مانمت ليلي انده ياويلي ياولفي ظل راعي وفه ولا تهجر تدري الهجر للي يحب يمرر وبصورتك عن البعد اتصبر


----------



## momai

.وفه هي ذاتها كلمة وفاء
"العبارة تعني على ما أظن "ابقى وفيا​


----------



## Mahaodeh

momai said:


> "العبارة تعني على ما أظن "ابقى وفيا​


أظن أنك تقصد: ابقَ وفيا


----------



## momai

Mahaodeh said:


> أظن أنك تقصد: ابقَ وفيا


.بالطبع,شكراً للتصحيح​


----------

